# Drop away rest for finger shooting?



## Coodster (Feb 3, 2006)

Coming from years of finger rests. Drop away rests are doable with finger release, my finger compound is a Martin septer 5 with a trophy taker pronghorn drop away. Other finger bow with a tt pronghorn was a elite pure (gave it to step son) 

If your thinking it's not a good hunting rest, shot a 310 pound Russian boar, will it work as a spot rest, won state (BHFSL) with drop away. My release isn't great it's something I work on a lot. 

I find key to setup of the drop away is to time the drop slower, so you get the side pressure of the prongs. Will all drop sways work, no. That's why I chose the pronghorn prongs are closer and higher. 

Just my findings and what has worked for me. 

Chad


----------



## dragonheart II (Aug 20, 2010)

In 1987 at the NFAA outdoor nationals Eric Hall was shooting a Barner drop away with fingers. He has a good release in those days I bet. LOL


----------



## granite14 (Nov 10, 2014)

NFAA rules state the rest can't be greater than 1/4" over the arrow for barebow and bowhunter. that's the biggest thing I think.


----------



## DiamondD (Apr 8, 2015)

Thanks for the replies everyone. Chad how do you time the release to slow it down? I ordered a QAD and am going to play with it some. I'll put it on my Darton 4500 that I am shooting fingers with a Whisker Biscuit now, I've heard many say the WB isn't good for finger shooters either but I have had zero problems with it. I figure if I can't make it work I will just go back to the WB.

If it does work I will probably get another one to put on my Hoyt Tribute.

Dean


----------



## Coodster (Feb 3, 2006)

Timing the rest to stay up a bit longer than normal, with trophy taker the cord is shorter, so it pulls the arm up sooner, 3" before full draw. Your going to have to play with the timing. To late and very twitchy and unforgiving groups open up. 

Hope that helps


----------



## cheeney (Jul 1, 2013)

I have tried just about every combination of rests for my compound shooting fingers (barebow no sights) and the one I like the most and am using now is the simplest, an NAP centerest. The simple plastic one, not the flipper with the wire arm (tried it too).


----------



## egquebec (Oct 7, 2014)

I have tried flippers, droppers and whiskers on my Tribute... For me, flipper rest with plunger give me best accuracy for 3D and FITA competitions. So, it's a no brainer I keep that setup for hunting too...


----------



## dragonheart II (Aug 20, 2010)

Just put a springy on it and shoot the middle out.:shade:


----------



## Astroguy (Oct 11, 2013)

dragonheart II said:


> In 1987 at the NFAA outdoor nationals Eric Hall was shooting a Barner drop away with fingers. He has a good release in those days I bet. LOL


Bows were slower then. And the Barner dropped and ruined many shots. Most gave them up for either a prong or flipper depending on your style.


----------



## Astroguy (Oct 11, 2013)

egquebec said:


> I have tried flippers, droppers and whiskers on my Tribute... For me, flipper rest with plunger give me best accuracy for 3D and FITA competitions. So, it's a no brainer I keep that setup for hunting too...


Who said new members could have good sense on what works right? :smile:


----------



## Astroguy (Oct 11, 2013)

DiamondD said:


> Thanks for the replies everyone. Chad how do you time the release to slow it down? I ordered a QAD and am going to play with it some. I'll put it on my Darton 4500 that I am shooting fingers with a Whisker Biscuit now, I've heard many say the WB isn't good for finger shooters either but I have had zero problems with it. I figure if I can't make it work I will just go back to the WB.
> 
> If it does work I will probably get another one to put on my Hoyt Tribute.
> 
> Dean


Get your shots in and learn to bare shaft test. Then pass a walkback test. Most will have a plunger and magnetic wire by then. So under $50 for a Terry Rest and Shibuya DX Plunger, can give fantastic results for a long time. And be good for the woods. Great for the Tribute, the Darton is a bit small for fingers with my longer DL. So I shoot my PSE Freak with my Barner rope release. My old Astro 48" and recurves are for fingers.


----------



## egquebec (Oct 7, 2014)

Anybody could give the pros and cons on a bodoodle rest for a finger shooters
thanks a million for your input.


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

drop away rest for fingers would work well if somehow it had a vertical tension spring ? just a thought


----------



## Astroguy (Oct 11, 2013)

Pete53 said:


> drop away rest for fingers would work well if somehow it had a vertical tension spring ? just a thought


No.... A finger shot arrow will move into the riser as it comes off the fingers. So side support from a plunger , wire or spring helps control a properly fitted arrow. When using a plunger , nock height is for vertical correction.


----------



## eaglecaps (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

Pete53 said:


> drop away rest for fingers would work well if somehow it had a vertical tension spring ? just a thought


I should have posted horizontal spring tension not vertical ! my bad


----------



## Instinktifling (Jun 26, 2016)

I'm unable to find anything online under Damage, Inc.?


----------



## jonbutcher05 (Sep 15, 2016)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## 893301 (Sep 17, 2018)

DiamondD said:


> Thanks for the replies everyone. Chad how do you time the release to slow it down? I ordered a QAD and am going to play with it some. I'll put it on my Darton 4500 that I am shooting fingers with a Whisker Biscuit now, I've heard many say the WB isn't good for finger shooters either but I have had zero problems with it. I figure if I can't make it work I will just go back to the WB.
> 
> If it does work I will probably get another one to put on my Hoyt Tribute.
> 
> Dean


I have a hoyt tribute with a whisker biscuit. I shoot fingers and no sights


----------



## zmk (Jul 2, 2012)

egquebec said:


> Anybody could give the pros and cons on a bodoodle rest for a finger shooters
> thanks a million for your input.


I only shoot compound with fingers and I use both the Timberdoodle and Timberdoodle II rests. Rock solid rests with no issues.


----------



## Darksider (Apr 14, 2006)

I recently changed over to drop away after my Freeflyte broke. Like said, It's doable. But,.. it can amplify user errors as there are no guides &/or cushions to adjust. Even ones the other rests missed, like knock pinch (Arrow bounce on rest).
I like the containment of the QAD. Plus, I don't have to worry about helical/offset/wing direction.

If your form & consistency is good it will do just fine. 👍


----------

